# Elk clocks



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here are a couple of clocks I made featuring elk out of the CNC Machine. The machine gets them mostly carved, but I still do the under cut carving and clean up some off the detail. If you look close you can see where the CNC machine tried to eat the face of the clock on the left unit... ugggghhh.. late night cnc tool paths..

the secound picture is one of the finished pieces..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You sure have a knack for painting


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Here are a couple of clocks I made featuring elk out of the CNC Machine. The machine gets them mostly carved, but I still do the under cut carving and clean up some off the detail. If you look close you can see where the CNC machine tried to eat the face of the clock on the left unit... ugggghhh.. late night cnc tool paths..
> 
> the secound picture is one of the finished pieces..


Its a feature on ASPIRE. the Paint by numbers button. its new in Version 8.6....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott , how many separate parts are there . Like is this basically one piece of wood , or a few cut separately and assembled together ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's my hero.

OK Ollie, your turn - start freehanding. lol

HJ

Gotta get the new version of Aspire for that "paint by number" upgrade !!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Scott , how many separate parts are there . Like is this basically one piece of wood , or a few cut separately and assembled together ?


One block of wood..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gawd Awesome! Simply beautiful.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

past WOW!!! and AWESOME!!!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very impressive Scott! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really great piece! Thanks for sharing it in various stages.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> One block of wood..


That's quite amazing. I know the Z axis has enough travel but I thought the router would get in the way


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very very very nice, great work.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

OK! I give up. You win. Makes me want to go hunting. Now if I could just get my rifles back from from the youngest son.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> That's quite amazing. I know the Z axis has enough travel but I thought the router would get in the way


Well.. for a guy who dent have a CNC machine Rainman,, that is a very astute observation.

Yes, the router Collet got in the way on several cuts, and I did some fancy foot work to keep from blowing it all up..
:surprise:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

what bits where you using?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I roughed it out and did the Outside cutout passes with a 3" .5 inch end mill

The detail cut was with a .25 ball mill and i ran a Rest cut with an 1/8 ball mill on only the Elk.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Amazing Scott! Very impressive.


----------

